# Viva Espania!



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Some of the locals I spotted on holiday.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

And a few more ...

























































That's Mt Montgo in the distance BTW which I madly climbed one fine day!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Where abouts in spain where you ? my folks got a place in southern spain i'm going to soon and i'm going out looking last time i founds mantids, spiders and a gorgeous little scorpion who wasn't happy about being found


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

great pics. wow ive not seen those little chitchats since i lived in spain, we used to have them on the walls of our house :flrt:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome pics mate :2thumb: I especially like the mantis and the toads eye


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

The quality of your pics are awesome.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

mantidboywonder said:


> Where abouts in spain where you ? my folks got a place in southern spain i'm going to soon and i'm going out looking last time i founds mantids, spiders and a gorgeous little scorpion who wasn't happy about being found


Javea on the Costa Blanca, happy hunting!



mandi1234 said:


> great pics. wow ive not seen those little chitchats since i lived in spain, we used to have them on the walls of our house :flrt:


Chitchats!? I vaguely remember that being a name for geckos, yes?? There were 5 tiny baby Turkish geckos around the villa an adult and 2 adult Moorish Geckos. 



Crestie Chris said:


> Awesome pics mate :2thumb: I especially like the mantis and the toads eye


Cheers, I think it was a natterjack due to the vetebral line but markings on the legs are more distinct than I thought they'd be. Found her one morning after a storm and she was trying (and failing!) to get up a kerb out of the road so she was lucky I found her and helped her back into the undergrowth.



PAB said:


> The quality of your pics are awesome.


 Not too bad for a little Casio! Some could have been better though.:blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic!  Looks like you had a good time


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great photos:2thumb:
What is the second to last photo of?


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Great photos:2thumb:
> What is the second to last photo of?


Answers on a postcard, please!
Hell if I know, but it did'nt half shift!!! :lol2:
Never seen one before.......Anyone????


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

The spider is Argiope lobata, would have to look in book for Centipede ID but I am at work now so maybe later.


----------

